# MECA show/comp at Audio X in Florence, Al. May 22nd @ 10am



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Note: Show moved to May 22nd due to all the tornadoes we had a couple days ago.

This show will be held at Steve Cook's business, Audio X, in Florence, Al. 
Not too far of a drive out for most people. Should be fun. I'm going to try to make it out if I can.
Hope to see you guys there.










- Erin


----------



## xanderin (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: MECA show/comp at Audio X in Florence, Al. May 1st @ 10am*

LOL, I misread this and just saw Florence. I was thinking to myself about buying tickets to fly over... (Flying to Florence from Germany costs like 20 bucks)
GL with show!


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: MECA show/comp at Audio X in Florence, Al. May 1st @ 10am*

I will be there!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: MECA show/comp at Audio X in Florence, Al. May 1st @ 10am*

Fellas, Not sure if this is still a go. But hope you folks in Alabama are okay, with the crazy weather...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: MECA show/comp at Audio X in Florence, Al. May 1st @ 10am*

Steve said it's moved to May 22nd.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

After all the tornadoes that ripped through east limestone this may be a good chance to get away from all the rubble and have a good time hanging out with all my friends. For all of you wandering I still have no electricity and cell phone service is very spotty. But I have a house and cold water. I am very thankful.


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

By the way I am at my father's house. He has electricity.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Just got power back this AM!


----------



## sq civic (Jul 21, 2009)

We got power back late last night as well!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

I will try and make it out to this show.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone else going?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

My wife works this weekend but I'm going to see if I can get my mom to watch the baby so I can come out. Only 45 minute drive for me and it'd be a shame to miss it if you guys are going to be there. 

Might even compete... but I really don't know if I want to spend the money or not... not sure I can make a run at finals due to travel later this year. Heck, I may not even have a headunit or DSP in the car by Sunday, lol.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

What happened to the Pioneer?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

going with an alpine so I can switch presets on the h800 more easily.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Sorry, I will not be in attendance. SOWO (Southern Worthersee — Bringing together cars and fans) is this weekend in GA. And the car is still not done and getting a little disenchanted with it..


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I may not be, either. I thought memorial day was Monday and that I'd be able to swap babysitter days but I was wrong. Will try to make it, though.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> going with an alpine so I can switch presets on the h800 more easily.



^^

Nice... You saw the light.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I may not be, either. I thought memorial day was Monday and that I'd be able to swap babysitter days but I was wrong. Will try to make it, though.




Whooa,

Hope you are able to make it. Looking for to seeing you, hopefully.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be there. Can't get a sitter and my wife works this weekend. Bummer.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Thumbs up for a great show. Weather even cooperated.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> I won't be there. Can't get a sitter and my wife works this weekend. Bummer.


I feel your pain. Between 2 jobs, the wife working full time and having to chase around a 2 year old, I cant get anything done. Still havent put my mids in yet. This is getting ridiculous. Ive had them since like March!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ I'm hoping when my is able to walk, I can get her to help me with the install. 


So, how did the event go? Placings? Pictures? Impressions?


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed response....

I had a virus on my system. At the show I scored a 78.75. Some of the comments were I was thick in the 200 freq. range, track 9 had nice snap placement, track 29 had nice kick drums, and my doors were buzzing. Kurt was exactly right in his comments. Mark said that 78.75 was very high for my 1st show. Now the fine tuning continues.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats, man.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------

